# Uefa Europa League cup odds 01 October



## A_Skywalker (Sep 27, 2009)

01 Oct 16:00 FC Salzburg v Villarreal 3.20 3.25 2.10 +12  
01 Oct 16:00 FK Austria Vienna v Nacional 2.15 3.30 3.10 +12  
01 Oct 16:00 PSV v CFR Cluj 1.57 3.60 5.50 +15  
01 Oct 16:00 Shakhtar Donetsk v Partizan Belgrade 1.20 5.50 12.00 +12  
01 Oct 17:00 AEK Athens v Benfica 3.00 3.25 2.20 +12  
01 Oct 17:00 BATE Borisov v Everton 5.50 3.75 1.53 +12  
01 Oct 17:00 FC Copenhagen v Sparta Prague 1.90 3.40 3.60 +12  
01 Oct 17:00 FC Twente v Steaua Bucharest 1.72 3.50 4.33 +12  
01 Oct 17:00 Levski Sofia v Lazio 3.40 3.30 2.00 +12  
01 Oct 17:00 Toulouse v Club Brugge 1.57 3.60 5.50 +12  
01 Oct 17:00 Werder Bremen v Athletic Bilbao 1.66 3.60 4.50 +12  
01 Oct 18:00 Anderlecht v Ajax 2.87 3.30 2.25 +12  
01 Oct 18:00 Celtic v Rapid Vienna 1.57 3.60 5.50 +12  
01 Oct 18:00 FK Ventspils v Heerenveen 3.40 3.30 2.00 +12  
01 Oct 18:00 Fulham v Basel 1.66 3.60 4.50 +12  
01 Oct 18:00 Roma v CSKA Sofia 1.22 5.25 11.00 +12  
01 Oct 18:00 Slavia Prague v Lille 2.70 3.30 2.40 +11  
01 Oct 18:00 Sporting v Hertha Berlin 1.53 3.60 6.00 +12  
01 Oct 18:00 Valencia v Genoa 1.57 3.60 5.50 +12  
01 Oct 18:05 Dinamo Bucuresti v Panathinaikos 2.25 3.30 2.87 +12  
01 Oct 18:05 Galatasaray v SK Sturm Graz 1.22 5.25 11.00 +12  
01 Oct 18:05 Hamburg v Hapoel Tel-Aviv 1.22 5.25 11.00 +12  
01 Oct 18:05 Politehnica Timisoara v Dinamo Zagreb 2.10 3.25 3.20 +12


----------



## BgFutbol (Sep 28, 2009)

Levski - Lazio
Even though I am from Bulgaria I must admit I haven't seen weaker Levski. The odds are great, this team can't be a threat. Levski is in total knock down after 4 straight losses. I watched half of the match against Chernomorets and it was a total colapse, they didnt have any idea what to do. Lazio should win easily.


----------



## free bet (Sep 29, 2009)

Villareal to win this at over even odds is a great bet...


----------



## BettingTiger (Oct 1, 2009)

PSV v CFR Cluj 
The 2 teams never played before. The dutch team won their 2 last matches at home in Europe, while Cluj won for last time as guest in Roma. PSV managed to win 10 of 11 matches in all tournaments, its fenomenal. The dutch team doesn't have any problems, the guests too. PSV is just the better team and will beat the romanians.


----------



## A_Skywalker (Oct 1, 2009)

Levski are just pathethic


----------



## BgFutbol (Oct 2, 2009)

I told you Lazio is too good of a bet against Levski, free money...


----------



## scottshapell (Oct 21, 2009)

yes bro, lazio is too good for a bet, i wish i would have bet for the same


----------

